
Google and YouTube moderators speak out on the work that gave them PTSD - minimaxir
https://www.theverge.com/2019/12/16/21021005/google-youtube-moderators-ptsd-accenture-violent-disturbing-content-interviews-video
======
baud147258
It looks like the writer of the article was surprised Google was trying to
develop technical solutions to deal with content to moderate instead of
spending money on their workers but he really shouldn't.

